# Tear stains on light apricot poo



## News up (Jun 7, 2013)

Hi all, any idea on best way to remove tear stains from poo's eyes? Have used grooming wipes from pet store and also warm water but neither sem to get rid of the "crusty" bits - dont want to pick out incase I hurt her


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I really have to get them wet then let it sit for a few minutes. Then I use a comb to very gently brush the goo out. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

The crusty bits come off easy with your nail it won't hurt her unless its been their for weeks and really set into the fur. 

Tear staining is sometimes something you just meet to accept, some dogs have it for life other only while they are teething, It can also be affected by diet and drinking water. There are lots of treatments on the market for tear staining. Both topical and food additives.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I think some dogs may be worse. I clean Jake's every day and it is very thick and always stuck to the fur. I keep it cut short around the eyes and I have had his tear ducts checked. The vet said sometimes it just happens. 
By the time I get home some days it is stuck to his beard. Also when he digs dirt and sand sick to the wet. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

I use baby wipes to clean her eyes but also found that changing to Barking Heads food has all but removed the staining. Not saying that BH is the answer but diet in general. Good luck x


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

My mums apricot puppy came with staining but after about 6 weeks on filtered water they've almost gone. The only thing that is left is some of the red stain colour which is caused by a bacteria that grows on the fur from the wet (search staining and you'll get the other threads on this). That will obviously go as her fur grows and gets cut. All dogs get some eye gunk just like we do but this can be wiped away daily easily just get your puppy used to having it done. My two are a bit like children and love to eat the gunk- eww!!


----------

